# Installing FreeBSD with serial console on OpenBSDs vmd



## emilengler (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey, I need a FreeBSD VM on OpenBSDs vmd. The thing is that OpenBSDs vmd only supports serial console. How do I install FreeBSD with serial console? Has anyone expierence on that topic?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes I have with "Serial Console Redirection" on some older Lanner headless routers.

The only difference with the bsdinstall over serial is you will be prompted for the terminal type. VT100 is what I use.
That setting is usually in the BIOS under Serial Console if you prefer something else.


----------



## jdakhayman (Feb 18, 2021)

You will have to mount the image (not sure how you do that in OpenBSD, unless you have a FreeBSD install up and running) and enable it .

The handbook also has good information on how to do this as well once you have the image mounted and can modify files in it.

Edit the /boot/loader.conf and add:

Code:
# Setup serial console.
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="115200"
console="comconsole"

These settings will direct FreeBSD to output to serial and accept input as well.

I have no experience with openbsd or vmd so I'm not sure what to use, but in FreeBSD's bhyve, it provides a "console" to attach to the virtual machine. I assume vmd provides the same thing.

Hope this helps.

jda


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2021)

Good point. You must prep(mount and modify) the FreeBSD memstick installer for serial console.


----------



## a6h (Feb 19, 2021)

One note on `comconsole_speed`: It must match your device, but 9600 is enough, [ and safe!].


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 21, 2021)

OpenBSD's vmd is shit. You should do the other way around: OpenBSD guest on FreeBSD host with Bhyve. This will save you most of troubles.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 21, 2021)

jdakhayman said:


> provides a "console" to attach to the virtual machine


I use it on one of my VM servers for contact with the guests. nmdm(4) and I use tmux on the other.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 21, 2021)

I think this thread violates rule #7 of Forum Rules of the Road.



> We will not allow technical/support questions about any operating system other than FreeBSD anywhere on this forum. That includes the Off-Topic forum. Always ask technical/support questions about other operating systems on the forums or mailing lists associated with those operating systems.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I think this thread violates rule #7 of Forum Rules of the Road.


It doesn't. It's about running FreeBSD as a VM guest. It doesn't matter if the host is OpenBSD, VMWare, Xen, KVM or something else.


----------

